# Gradually Getting Better



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

So here is yet another portrait I just completed for some friends of their daughter. 

I've been testing out a few different techniques. I like how the hair turned out on this one after trying a new technique.

I'm still working on getting an even smoother blend. I don't think you can get much smoother using charcoal paper. Another artist that I had talked to (not on the forum) uses Canson drawing paper and gets his blends extremely smooth. So I'm thinking about trying that out next. Also I have heard of another technique for blending which I'm going to try as well.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm very impressed with your ability to do portraits with charcoal, this is lovely. I've experimented with different papers and like bristol smooth the best. It'll be interesting to see your work on a different surface.


----------

